# WUHAN | Heartland 66 | 339m | 1112ft | 60 fl | Com | 206m | 677ft | 47 fl | 184m | 603ft | 42 fl | 164m | 537ft | 37 fl | T/O



## oscillation

by Royer55 via *myway1943*


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## Zaz965

aren't there photos about the behind side?


----------



## oscillation

by firefly1130


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation

by mlwuhan


----------



## Zaz965

pardon me for the off topic comment but I like the traffic light in china :grass:


----------



## zwamborn

2018-11-12 by MikeFrantz










2018-11-15 by ltt000


----------



## Zaz965

why the delay of other three shorter ones? :?


----------



## oscillation

Zaz965 said:


> why the delay of other three shorter ones? :?
> [/IMG]


maybe the next year, the heights are taller than these from the renderings, around 200 m the tallest...there are diagrams on gaoloumi, I cant find them and honestly I am lazy..

15-20 m to t/o


----------



## kanye

© by Aedas









© by Aedas


----------



## Zaz965

^^
this render is much better :yes:


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## oscillation

by mlwuhan


----------



## oscillation

by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn

2019-01-01 by whhb123


----------



## oscillation

by 1100aaa

*1.20*


----------



## Zaz965

oscillation said:


> by whhb123


oscillation, could you show me the thread about these buildings under construction to the right? :grass:


----------



## oscillation

No idea Zaz. If they are skyscrapers, zwamborn is the man. If are highrises, maybe there is not thread for them. There are so many skyscrapers in China without threads here.


----------



## Zaz965

:lol::lol:


----------



## Zaz965

by saiho


saiho said:


> Wuhan


----------



## Gelato

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## kanye

April 05 by irrirri

work resumed


----------



## Zaz965

pardon me for the off topic comment, but I am very happy to see chinese buildings resumed because I am in quarantine now


----------



## kanye

April 28 by firefly1130


----------



## zwamborn

2020-05-03 by nlexer


----------



## kanye

May 22 by 武汉男神


----------



## Zaz965

it is time to build the secondary tower


----------



## kanye

June 17 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## little universe

by 瑞JRPHOET on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 乡下莫克 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px




​


----------



## kanye

August 08 by Stardust99123


----------



## Zaz965

it is time to build the secondary tower


----------



## zwamborn

(On the right you can see the second tower)

2020-08-01 by 啥也不敢问呗










2020-08-06 by whhb123


----------



## kanye

September 02 by 1100aaa


----------



## little universe

by eterlaine on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

what delay for the secondary tower


----------



## kanye

October 21 by 太阳黑子


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-15 by Nicholas_Zhou


----------



## trustevil

Chow Tai Fooks little brother


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

its completed


----------



## Zaz965

I don't consider completed for me, because these three smaller towers are still under construction  😁 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 22:*








晚霞汇集成河 by 任翔 on 500px.com









翼 by 任翔 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-01 by whhb123


----------



## kunming tiger

impressive looking building


----------



## A Chicagoan

*January 18:*








亚洲桅杆——武昌电视塔 by 星星梦 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

I see an empty plot to the right, I hope some developer will be there soon


----------



## A Chicagoan

Seen from Greenland Center...









Window washers










See Wuhan Through 100-Billion-Pixel Panorama


----------



## zwamborn

2021-03-11 by mlwuhan


----------



## little universe

by BOLT on 500px









by BOLT on 500px






​


----------



## Hudson11

moved to skyscrapers for the construction of the shorter towers. Go here to rate the supertall: Heartland 66 | WUHAN | 339m | 60 fl


----------



## little universe

by 江南春城房事黄 on 500px




​


----------



## Zaz965

brightful crown


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> brightful crown


I like buildings with really bright crowns!


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-15 by 1100aaa


----------



## little universe

by 何小囧 on 500px



​


----------



## Zaz965

@little universe, @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, what is the name of these two buildings under construction at background to the left?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> @little universe, @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, what is the name of these two buildings under construction at background to the left?











WUHAN | Greenland Hanzheng Center | 250m x 2 | 820ft x...


Zaz965 likes art deco style in chinese cities :love:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

武汉恒隆广场_摄影狮青木Aoki-站酷ZCOOL


武汉恒隆广场,武汉摄影师,站酷网,中国设计师互动平台.华中第一商业综合体——武汉恒隆广场航拍设计单位：Aedas凯达国际拍摄时间：2021年7月底



www.zcool.com.cn


----------



## little universe

by 青木aoki  on 500px








by 青木aoki  on 500px




​


----------



## kanye

September 21 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## little universe

by Stūssy on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965

by HugoWang王国宇 on 500px


----------



## kanye

November 14 by bnq2003


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-15 by whhb123


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
that greenish roof is gorgeous


----------



## kanye

February 16 by 1100aaa


----------



## zwamborn

2022-02-20 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @kanye, @Munwon, is there a thread about that building behind in the middle of the photo?


----------



## zwamborn

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @kanye, @Munwon, is there a thread about that building behind in the middle of the photo?


(29) WUHAN | Hong Kong Center | 220m | 47 fl | U/C | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Zaz965

by 威摄 on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

these buildings in the middle at background
















WUHAN | Fosun Bund Center Phase 2 | 470m | 1542ft | 356m...


2021-10-02 by 太阳黑子




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina

Here's an xigua video screenshot update from the last few days showing cladding progressing on the three secondary towers of this Heartland 66 development.


https://www.ixigua.com/7085237191340720655?logTag=34289742fb3666ce4c09


----------



## kanye

June 13 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## kanye

June 13 by chuenglaps


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, are there updates?


----------



## kenamour

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, are there updates?


the project main tower is already complete


----------



## Zaz965

on the right, at background








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2022-11-20 by abcd345


----------

